# help to find pinterest site



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

http://www.allyou.com/budget-home/crafts/halloween-curtain-00411000069184/
maybe google garbage curtains.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Aug 26, 2012)

With pinterest you have to click the photo then it takes you to a bigger photo down in the left of the photo area is the real website.sometimes you can click the photo and it will take you to the website other times site can't be found so you use the site in the bottom see above.


----------

